# Yashica Mat-124 G



## Payt (Dec 23, 2007)

So I recently inherited one of these babies from an older friend. I believe it's a twin lens something-er-other, but I'd love to learn more about it if anyone has a pdf for the manual or just some information for me.


----------



## Whateverhobb (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, I have always wondered how these work!  Great pic of the camera by the way too.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice looking Y-Mat. (twin lens reflex) These are good, durable cameras capable of nice work. Congrats!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 23, 2007)

There you go:

Click!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh, BTW, it's a TLR or a Twin Lens Reflex camera, medium format, great performer.


----------



## Payt (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome, thanks guys. Once I get out and give it a spin, I might post a few photos (If I'm successful )

Also... this may seem like a dumb question, but I'm looking at my 120 film that I just loaded, and I have no idea what ISO I ought to set the camera at. 120 ISO? Because I am not seeing any numbers other than 120 and the expiration.


----------



## Freddie (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice camera I shot countless weddings with the one I had. Nice sharp lens and will flash sync at any speed, ( great for fill flash ). See some one gave you the link to the manual, just be careful when loading film that you set the pressure plate for the correct 120 or 220 roll. My meter was still accurate after 20 years with the original battery. I still have a Yashica-D with the same lens that I plan to hold on to for a long time.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Dec 25, 2007)

That's not a collectors item, you haven't won the antiques roadshow lottery.

What you have done, is come across a very nice camera, in what appears to be usable condition. It's nice, because unlike large format, it's cheap to run, and you can still get your photo's developed by the sendaway service at most Wallyworlds, etc..etc..

If you expose correctly in good light, and use a decent lab, you should be able to crush the image quality of even the most expensive 35mm.

Not bad for a camera worth, at most 200 bucks eh?

So, get yourself some rolls of 120 and start stabbing your buddies in the eye (optically speaking of course).


----------

